# Free Money $200, $150 or $300 (not spam)



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yeah, yeah, yeah but this is legit.

I am a Chase Bank customer because I am a veteran therefore most fees are waived and that is one major bonus in today's banking world.  If you want free money, just open an account with Chase via this link and of course I get a referral fee just to give full disclosure.  Free money is free money.  

https://accounts.chase.com/consumer/raf/online?px=GT92222&key=2155283658&src=N


----------



## ICE (Dec 2, 2018)

Plastic water bottles are worth a nickel here in Ca.

I get everything for free at Chase......as a matter of fact they are folding my laundry right now and plan on washing my truck this afternoon.


----------



## classicT (May 6, 2020)

Izzy said:


> Omg, sounds interesting! Does it really work? I’m just curious... Has anyone earned money using it? I’m for example, using yourmoneygeek. I think the structure is pretty the same, but it’s approved so while I won’t find something better I’ll use it, because it already helped me a lot with payment for my college and saved me from taking a lot. This way is awesome, but if this one also works I would like to use them both. It will be much better I hope!


Spam-o?


----------



## e hilton (May 6, 2020)

ICE said:


> ....as a matter of fact they are folding my laundry right now .


I sent them a note, told them you wanted double starch in your underwear.


----------



## jar546 (May 6, 2020)

I assume this is probably an expired offer by now.


----------



## Keystone (May 7, 2020)

Here’s an active link that is updated daily to numerous bank sources that have open new account promo’s ranging from depositing $100 to $250K for different periods of time. You can search by state or throughout the United States, other filters available as well  It’s a great tool if you don’t mind jumping through the time frame games and keep track of your dates so when the time frame expires you can move your money onto the next promo offer! 


https://www.everybankbonus.com/


----------

